# DVLA lost my qualifications



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

have just started looking for work as lgv driver to make a bit of cash, and discovered that the dvla failed to record my C+E properly when i changed my address. now down as C1+E. bless them! spent 45 minutes on their 0870 line, and finally told they had "probably" made a mistake. meanwhile, no work, money lost. bet i can't get compensation.

don't we all love the government. one of the world's most often used lies is "i'm from the government (read dvla if you like) and i'm here to help you.

des


----------



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

There is a scheme within the DVLA to claim compensation if they make a mistake.

Problem is, unless you can prove you had lost a definate amount of work, you have no loss.

They would simply argue you may not have received any work during the time it takes them to sort it.

Might still be worth filling the form for £100 or so though  - or, you could ask them to send you a free digital tacho for the inconvenience caused.

A lot of agencies are now expecting drivers to buy this themselves. It's less than £40 and should be a tax deductable though.

Paul


----------



## 100790 (Aug 30, 2006)

Des, sorry to hear about your predicament, beware that the DVLA could argue that you ha a responsibility to check your licence when they returned it to you.

I sent an email to the DVLA yesterday, asking how I go about getting my Class C licence reinstated as I had let it lapse in 2004.

Got a reply today informing me that all I needed was a completed medical form and my Class C licence would be reinstated. They have even sent the forms in the post to me. First class service.

I imported my RV in 2005 the DVLA were extremely helpful. Within 24 hours of presenting my paper work to a DVLA office I had my road tax and certificate for number plates. V5 arrived 6 days later. First class service.

Before you ask, no, I do not work for the DVLA or indeed any other government department.


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

thanks paul & geoff. didn't really want to work yet anyway! only just moved back into house, lots to do, and off to edinburgh tattoo early august. hope to get it sorted out for september, though, as have gone way over budget on building work. wot's new?

des


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

finally got my licence back c & e entitlements re-instated. but got the wrong address!!!!! how bad is that? only took 3 weeks to correct their own clerical error, then got it wrong.


----------

